# Flying Continental with In-Cabin Cat



## curiosa (Feb 23, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone here has recently flown on Continental with an in-cabin pet. If so, were you really not permitted a carry-on since your pet is in lieu of the carry-on?

I've flying out on Saturday as I'm moving to Mexico and I have personal documents and camera equipment that I cannot afford to check in. How can they charge you for your pet and then say it's in lieu of a carry-on which is free? I would like to just take a carry-on suitcase and my cat. Sorry for rambling.

Thanks!


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Be prepared to abide by what Continental tells you and maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you checked the Continental website about flying with pets????
There has ALWAYS BEEN A CHARGE for pets flying regardless if they are checked in as baggage so don't know where you got that assumption.
You might end up, as many have, going to the airport prepared to leave only to find that you are unable to do so because your baggage/pets are not accepted.
Most airlines require that you notify them in advance if a pet is flying with you AND you need to have a specific sized carrier approved by the airline.
Last time my dogs went with me on Continental it was $75/pet as checked baggage and I'm sure it has increased since then.
Flying with a pet is not a simple matter of showing up at the ticket counter and checking the pet in so you might check that.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Travelling Cats*

Continental counts your carrier as a piece of carry one. It must fit under the seat in front of you. Since Continental and United are now the same, there is a very detailed piece on the United Website - check it out.

I am still looking for feedback from those who have flown cats as baggage on connecting flights and what they have found. I will be flying thru ATL or HOU and my wife is afraid we'll lose our cats. Sorta like luggage - and don;t them to have a holiday in Hawaii when I'm in GDL


----------



## curiosa (Feb 23, 2011)

I guess I should have stated previously that I have read the Continental site thoroughly and am not a person that doesn't use Google. I like to think of myself with a good head on their shoulders. 

I was asking for experiences of people that had flown with Continental so that I could see what to expect. I spoke with a Continental agent and she was even under a different impression of what was listed on the site. It's as with everything...a luck of the draw.

What irks me is that they want to count the pet as a carry-on but they want to charge you for it when you don't have to pay for a carry-on technically. I paid for my reservation back in May which included my cat. It's just principality. I won't be able to take a suitcase and will have to figure out how to take my digital SLR with lenses, laptop, personal documents and effects in a small bag. All in the name of love.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*I Can Relate*

:sorry: I never meant to imply that you didn't already look at Google - it was a general piece of advice.

We have 4 cats we will need to bring with us when we move - 2 cats per person - and they are not small enough to fit in cabin, so they will be flying as baggage - unless my wife convinces me to make the multi-day drive just so they can be with us in a car [which has it's own set of hassles].

One way or the other United/Continental is going to get you for something and I have learned not to tilt at windmills. Yeah we cat people are weird - willing to do just about anything for these furry little children who eat off the floor.

Buena Suerte!


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

No one has said anything about the medical requirements for bringing pets into Mexico. I hope you have all that documentation with you and available when trying to board. When we drove down here we had our dog with us and no one asked for anything regarding his health. But I know of a few people who have been questioned when trying to fly. One had their paperwork that was 2 months old and they were required to get it updated before they were allow to take their pet with them. 

Just like the little boy on the potty, the jobs not done until the paperwork is finished.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sometimes, it is just much easier to drive.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Sometimes, it is just much easier to drive.


And possibly more comfortable for the pets.


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

Did you red the Continental website section as it specifically states Because we share our customers' concern that their pets' flights are stress-free, we have enhanced our animal acceptance policy to transport pets as cargo. Our program is called PetSafe®. Under this program, Continental does not accept pets as checked baggage.
And you do need a health certificate for each pet from the vet so you might want to read the website again.
As airline regulations change frequently, other peoples' opinions will probably not apply to yours. I have flown dogs, guinea pigs and fish in the past and I will NEVER AGAIN put them on a flight.


"'


----------



## curiosa (Feb 23, 2011)

For anyone curious, here is a recap of my experience and Continental from Austin to Cancun.

I got the health certificate completed a week before we flew out. Originally the vet wanted to give us an inter-state certificate and I made them go back and give me an international one. The USDA form they used was at least 8 years old but it was still accepted. You seriously do need to double check their work because even though I had asked my vet for proof of internal and external parasites, they didn't provide it originally. 

You do need to get the USDA stamp put on there and be sure to put the address where you will be residing. The country name alone isn't sufficient. It took me 24 hours to receive mine and only cost $36. The USDA office did attach an additional form that was in English and Spanish noting that they had been treated for the parasites.

We did not feed the cats the night before and only gave them water. The vet gave me a sedative but I did not give it to them. I ordered a Delta Sherpa carrier and some absorbent pads off of Amazon.com along with some leashes just in case. 

When we got to the check-in counter, the attendant suggested upgrading to first class which was $69 for my boyfriend and I. This included the cost of the baggage.

When getting past TSA, I highly recommend putting the leashes on them so you can use them when getting past the x-ray machines. You have to take your pet out of the carrier and they can get frazzled easily. I have the scratch marks to prove it.

I took a huge bag as my personal item and they really didn't seem to care or notice. I probably could have brought a little carry-on suitcase.

On the plane, they did not cry and it was really cold. I should have brought a little blanket.

When we landed, you should first go to the agriculture portion. Thankfully all of our paperwork was in check although there was some question at first if they had been treated for parasites. I managed to bring in some of their dry food and in regards to canned, they don't allow beef. Good cuz my cats prefer the fish. They were really nice and helpful.

On our 5 hour drive to our final destination, I let the cats stretch their little legs but they stayed in their carriers at all times. They didn't cry, poop, or piss from what I could tell. I tried giving them water but they didn't want any. I would wet my finger and touch their nose so they could drink a little something.

It's taking them a while to adjust to the climate and all the new bugs/insects. They've been sneezing quite a bit and I hope they get over it soon. Now I need to find some good food for them. I found some good litter at the local Chedaraui.


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad to hear that things went smoothly for you. I get more horror stories about pets on planes than I care to think about.


It's also clear from my email that the Mexican customs agents are getting tougher about this, especially at the airports. Even when traveling by car, the paperwork is being requested more often.

For those that pull up this thread later, you can find current rules and information about Taking Pets to Mexico on my site. You can also find plenty of listings for Pet Friendly Hotels. 

Be aware that the airlines have eliminated certain breeds of dogs and cats from cargo entirely - specifically the flat nose breeds like pugs, bulldogs, and persian cats.


----------

